# White Widow



## JayMcFly (Apr 14, 2006)

This is my 3rd attempt after a male K2 and a failed white widow.

I am using Bio-Bizz all soil with the Bio-Grow and Bio-Bloom ferts under a 400W light in a wardrobe in my room.

These pics were at 3 weeks old when I was unsure whether or not it was feminine. The plant is now showing loads of white hairs and is over 4 feet tall after 5 weeks of growth ( 4 veg + 1 Bloom ).


----------



## JayMcFly (Apr 14, 2006)

How were they looking after 3 weeks of veg ?

Good or Bad?


----------



## heavyfreak (Apr 14, 2006)

sweet grow dude!!! what kinda light are you using?


----------



## JayMcFly (Apr 14, 2006)

I dont know what it is to be honest only that its 400W.

Someone didnt pay their debt


----------



## heavyfreak (Apr 14, 2006)

oh, if its shooting white hairs its a female. I'm pretty new at this stuff myself, but if your seeing white pistils then you can start the flowering process.  12 /12


----------



## JayMcFly (Apr 14, 2006)

its already in the flowering stage as i said 


I know its a female now  

4 foot of pure badness


----------

